# stoners



## mtboat (Oct 14, 2007)

What do you do with a stoned sailor? It seems like I am running into more people in sailing that smoke pot. Is this a recent trend or have I just not noticed? Is it a lake effect or are cruisers also aware of this?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Not something I've noticed where I sail. Good way to get your boat confiscated.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Are they flying a Jamaican flag?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

I could go for a fatty...


----------



## dell30rb (Jul 16, 2008)

I was once hit up for weed by a sketchy yank kid at a marina in coinjock. He assumed that since I was a sailor, that I smoked. 

What do you do with a stoned sailor? give him some snacks, i suppose


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

What do you do with a Stoned Sailor?

Keep him away from my stash


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Not something I've noticed where I sail. Good way to get your boat confiscated.


Same here, if the USCG finds any evidence of drugs, the boat is theirs.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

we're at seven post and no one has yet to argue smoking some bud vs. alcohol? WTH is happening to this place???


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Duh!! it's no contest. 

lol

Of course the usual argument Alcohol is legal/grass isn't comes to mind.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

what...grass is illegal???? Now you tell me!


----------



## CoralReefer (Jul 20, 2006)

Actually it goes quite nice with sailing. Slow and easy on the days of just cruising and ripping at 6 to 8 knots with the sails up. Same feeling as going 40 in a stink pot!


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

drunk drivers kill people, stoned drivers just miss their exits


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It can be kinda nice sailing solo thru the night in light air and calm waters with a really clear sky with all the stars shining down to burn one and kick back and lison to some pink floyed Dark Side Of The Moon. Not that I would know. (G)


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

_"What do you do with a stoned sailor?"_

Lend him your cell phone to call 967-11-11


----------



## gonesailin40 (Sep 6, 2007)

Duh. Invite him over to share some Crunchy Cheetos!


----------



## CoralReefer (Jul 20, 2006)

I love Crunchy Cheetos... so do the manatee's. They must be stoners too!


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

And to think I always thought that sailing itself was the ultimate high, am I missing something?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ohhh Brendaaa....Call for you on line 6!!


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

I had a friend get high when we were offshore on my boat. Just to mess with him I suggested he take a nap and enjoy the peace and quite. Once he went to bed I went on the intercom and make it sound like the Coast Guard was going to board us on “suspicion of drug trafficking”. He was so scared and messed up he just started eating his stash….until he saw me doubled over laughing.

He could have avoided all of that if he just would have offered me some!


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Holly Crap! And I thought dodging drunks on the water was fun! Something else to watch out for?........Note to self: Must buy BIG HONK'N stabilized binocs to look out for dilated eyeballs and Dorito encrusted pie holes! Geez, I hope all of this is tongue 'n cheek. Here of late, seems boating is aready becoming a 'contact' sport.

But what the hey, the 'Coasties' are simple minded yahoos anyway and never check out boating sites. So it should be pretty safe for an amitted 'stoner' to out themselves with boat name, manufacturer, length and cruising area for their recreational use of....thatever on a private site. Right? 

Sorry for the rant, but as one that was almost run over in a 14' sailboat by 'Monstro ~ the sport fishing Moron'(no one on the bridge...for whatever reason), I fail to see any humor in the addition of what could be an unsafe element to the sport. Ignorance and inattentiveness already seem to reign supreme without adding another facet to the accident equation. Just MHO. Be safe out there.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I gave up caring about grass when I quit being piss tested every other week. 

Guess I'm just a rebel without a spliff.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

well for me every job I've had since before joining the Air Force has had a whiz quiz (current job excluded) so it's never been an issue for me. I haven't smoked anything but tobacco since I was 22 or so. I'm not even smoking tobacco anymore.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

ckgreenman said:


> well for me every job I've had since before joining the Air Force has had a whiz quiz (current job excluded) so it's never been an issue for me. I haven't smoked anything but tobacco since I was 22 or so. I'm not even smoking tobacco anymore.


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

KODAD said:


> drunk drivers kill people, stoned drivers just miss their exits


*i just peed in my chair..    *


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

You mean you guys don't smokwe to go sailing normally??

Bunch of weirdos...I have this neighbour...man..he sails so hard he doesn't even leave the pier....

And he steers his boat (or what is left of it), with a Playstation un-hooked control and a DVD player facing forward..I swear....its true


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

He also believes the way to fix a boat is to use a sawzall on most of the interior.



Giulietta said:


> You mean you guys don't smokwe to go sailing normally??
> 
> Bunch of weirdos...I have this neighbour...man..he sails so hard he doesn't even leave the pier....
> 
> And he steers his boat (or what is left of it), with a Playstation un-hooked control and a DVD player facing forward..I swear....its true


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

You know it seems to me that if you lot have only just realised that there are people out there smoking dope and sailing then they must be a pretty innocuous bunch. 

BTW, were you aware that Dylan has gone electric ?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

painkiller said:


>


BAahhaahahah!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you two still a couple?


craigtoo said:


> BAahhaahahah!


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

duuuuuuude,
i heard some guy from portugal was selling three bags of prop walk & 2 bags of downwind a while back.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Could not find the original


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

painkiller said:


>


lol obviously you don't work in places where they watch you pee in a cup in order to get hired.

But like I said, that's not a requirement where I work now so who knows.....


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

ckgreenman said:


> lol obviously you don't work in places where they watch you pee in a cup in order to get hired.


No, but I've offered.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok that's just weird.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

painkiller said:


> No, but I've offered.


Pain....

Raising the need to ignore to a whole new level...

Wow.

ewwwww.


----------



## rvatdi (Mar 17, 2008)

Instead of having the classic, "get high and listen to Pink Floyd" or "Its illegal" perhaps we can look at from a more informed prospective:

Ninety percent of all ships’ sails (since before the Phoenicians, from at least the 5th century B.C. until long after the invention and commercialization of steam ships, mid-to late-19th century) were made from hemp. 

maybe you have heard of:

HEMPstead, Long Island New York (the most populous county in the USA); HEMPstead County, Arkansas; HEMPstead, Texas; HEMPhill, North Carolina, HEMPfield, Pennsylvania, among others, were named after cannabis growing regions, or after family names derived from hemp growing. 

In 1619, America’s first marijuana law was enacted at Jamestown Colony, Virginia, “ordering” all farmers to “make tryal of “(grow) Indian hempseed. More mandatory (must-grow) hemp cultivation laws were enacted in Massachusetts in 1631, in Connecticut in 1632 and in the Chesapeake Colonies into the mid-1700s.

You could pay your taxes with cannabis hemp throughout America for over 200 years.

You could even be jailed in America for not growing cannabis during several periods of shortage, e.g., in Virginia between 1763 and 1767. 

In addition, various marijuana and hashish extracts were the first, second or third most-prescribed medicines in the United States from 1842 until the 1890s. Its medicinal use continued legally through the 1930s for humans and figured even more prominently in American and world veterinary medicines during this time.

“The earliest known woven fabric was apparently of hemp, which began to be worked in the eighth millennium (8,000-7,000 B.C.).” (The Columbia History of the World, 1981, page 54.) 

Because cannabis hemp is, overall, the strongest, most-durable, longest-lasting natural soft-fiber on the planet. Its leaves and flower tops (marijuana) were, depending on the culture, the first, second or third most-important and most-used medicines for two-thirds of the world’s people for at least 3,000 years, until the turn of the 20th century. 

Botanically, hemp is a member of the most advanced plant family on Earth. It is a dioecious (having male, female and sometimes hermaphroditic, male and female on same plant), woody, herbaceous annual that uses the sun more efficiently than virtually any other plant on our planet, reaching a robust 12 to 20 feet or more in one short growing season. It can be grown in virtually any climate or soil condition on Earth, even marginal ones. 

I hope this helps get beyond the limit of "get high and listen to Pink Floyd" to the point where "its illegal" just doesn't make sense.

Thoughts?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

in response^^^ slavery used to be legal too, so it doesn't really justify marijuana use (the drug way) just cause it used to be legal. it's usefulness has been outdone by synthetics too. i just think that if people could observe their limit, and still get things done while getting high on the side, it would be fine. but no, it's too good to stop lol. 

what to do with the stoned sailor..... put a socket on top of his mast, and a hole in the bottom.....


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

This thread is disturbing; first I find out pot is illegal, now I find out slavery is illegal. I hope the girls in the basement tending my crop don't read this.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Doesn't surprise me... you always struck me as a disturbed and ignorant individual.  BTW, you let them have internet access??? I have to add stupid to the list now... 


xort said:


> This thread is disturbing; first I find out pot is illegal, now I find out slavery is illegal. I hope the girls in the basement tending my crop don't read this.


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*OH Man*

I forgot what I was gonna say. Anybody got ant cheetos?

Fair Winds

Cap'n Dave


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

i used to smoke quite a bit years ago. then one day i'm out, had just smoked a joint, when i notice in the distance a boat with two hulls. now i know no real sailor would sail in something like that, i figured it's just the weed screwing with my mind. ended up seeing the two hull boat later that summer when i was sober. i figured i must be having some hallucinating reaction from smoking too much weed and gave it up after that.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nah, that was just Chuckles sailing around to mess with your head. 



wchevron said:


> i used to smoke quite a bit years ago. then one day i'm out, had just smoked a joint, when i notice in the distance a boat with two hulls. now i know no real sailor would sail in something like that, i figured it's just the weed screwing with my mind. ended up seeing the two hull boat later that summer when i was sober. i figured i must be having some hallucinating reaction from smoking too much weed and gave it up after that.


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

Dude, where is my boat???? I sware I parked it right here last night just before we smoked that p-blunt.....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ok so first I have to say that drugs on boats is never a good Idea, but alcohol is a drug as well. If we leave the legal side out of it, there is little difference between a stoned sailor and a drunk sailer. However if given a choice between sailing with either, I will sail with the stoned sailor.

Now being from Canada we have medical marajuana for cancer patents and the laws are lighter here on weed. But sailing and smoking weed do go hand and hand with alot of people. I myself do not smoke up, but even Jimmy Buffet will admit to having a joint on board at least once in his life.

To smoke or not to smoke, to drink or not to drink. It all comes down to a persons prefference and they have to live with their actions.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

loose lips sink ships


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You could look at it like this, do a few hits of a joint and relax with a little buzz or smoke a bunch and get wasted, or drink a mix drink or have a beer or two and relax or drink a bunch and get wasted, kinda the same thing. really shouldn't get wasted and out of controll either way while underway on a boat or a car.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

In Texas...drugs must be really strong....there's a ******* there, that bought a Catalina 400, has never left the dock, but he swears he sails a lot....and even comes up with stories about trips and such...

gets worse...his Dad, a second hand smoker..actually looks at his son and likes him.....

Really.....


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't believe there is 5 pages to this thread.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Oh one thing I should say is when I talked about getting stoned and lisoning to Pink Floyd I was all of about 21 years old, but then I got married and started a faimly and that was the end of that, only because it is illegal and it was not worth the chance of getting busted.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I think that some of the people that post here must be really high on drugs...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> I can't believe there is 5 pages to this thread.


almost as ridiculous as the ignore threads


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Your probbly right Giulietta, but then others were just teens and early 20's during the 60's and 70' and tryed it and then stop for all kinds of resons. Hmmm lets see Giulietta posted here I wonder if, just kidding, you seem like a real faimly man.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Are you two still a couple?


He should just change his signature...to "okay I'm out" instead of that long winded thing about Julianna........hahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Drifter2869 said:


> Your probbly right Giulietta, but then others were just teens and early 20's during the 60's and 70' and tryed it and then stop for all kinds of resons. Hmmm lets see Giulietta posted here I wonder if, just kidding, you seem like a real faimly man.


Actually... believe it or not..never been much into drugs...in fact never did drugs...(that doesn't mean I didn't try them..off course I did)..when I grew up, there were not many drugs around...they existed, but mostly the people from our ex colonies were more into it..People from Angola, Mocambique, etc...My parents also kept me busy, with school, sailing etc..times were also different..we didn't have pocket money, cell phones, playstation, computers...we had to make up our own fun...all we had were boats balls and bicycles

Now after we became 18 we drank a lot...but even that stopped after marriage...commitment cures all that...

In Portugal..not so much..even today it's not such a big problem as it is in other European Countries or in the US..but we don't have gangs either and our crime is gas station robberies and broken cars/houses...

It's such a small comunity...and most people once married or established..start commiting....

To be honest..I don't know or have any adult friend that actually even smokes pot...or does light drugs for that matter...

I just hope I can have my 2 boys go thru their youth and adolescence without the drugs stuff...that's all I really worry..

I also believe in lead by example


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta I agree with you a 100% about leading from example. I have a daughter and a son both in there 20' now and nether one of them use or have used drugs, But I always belived in keeping them busy, with sports and hobbies and being around to keep a loving eye out. I'm very close with my kids and my little grandson. when my son finshed high school 2 years a go I had told him I would pay for a trip to where ever he wanted to go as a gift, He said dad lets go on a sail trip, we were gone for two months and had a great time, I can't begin to tell you how that made me feel in side that he wanted to spend that time with me, and I will carry the memorys with me to the day I die.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Drifter2869 said:


> He said dad lets go on a sail trip, we were gone for two months and had a great time, I can't begin to tell you how that made me feel in side that he wanted to spend that time with me, and I will carry the memorys with me to the day I die.


Man..you can't imagine how much I relate to that...that's what keeps me alive when I am away from home for long times...

By far the best times of my life were spent with the kids and the wife...really...

in fact..we're off in 4 days for 2 weeks again...can't wait for that...

I do drink wine when sailing though..a glass not more..but its relaxed sailing...not if we are in bad weather...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sounds great, if everything keeps going right I should be off on a trip in about 2 weeks, it's kinda the start of sailing season down here in fl. at lest in my eyes, the end of hurricane season. I will head down to the keys mess around then leave the boat and fly back to see the kids for x-mess then back to the boat mess around some more sailing around the coast and if things are still going well I hope to head over to the Abacos in the spring then around end of june it's back to my hurricane hole for the summer, witch is close to home where I keep my boat. Well Mr. Giuietta I wish you and your faimly a fun and safe trip.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

T37Chef said:


> almost as ridiculous as the ignore threads


Lol. I think most (if not all) of the ignore threads are 20 pages and higher


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

I never even tried drugs. I had a similar upbringing to Alex. I learned to drink when I joined that fraternity in college. I did very well in that area. Explains why it took me 10 years to get out.

No alcohol on the boat when the kids are around . . . ever. We do have a frozen margarita machine on board but it only cranks up at the dock . . . post sail . . . if the kids aren’t around. I love it when the kids are on the boat so it’s a good trade for us.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

mtboat said:


> What do you do with a stoned sailor?


1. Insufficient information. 2. Other than possible legality issues, what's the difference between a stoned sailor and a drunk one, other than the fact the stoned sailor isn't as likely to throw up all over anything nearby?

Jim


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

If I find that some one out there is stoned while operating a vessel, I will drop a dime to the LEOs. It is the same as being intoxicated in my book. Their reaction time is slowed way down. Thus they are a danger to us and themselves.


----------



## merc2dogs (Jun 5, 2004)

I have to disagree

That's a common misconception, grass doesn't slow your reactions down even half as much as a couple of beers will. Yet for the most part, people who swear a few beers is fine, think someone taking two hits on a joint is going to turn the lake or road into a giant bumper car ride.

Was foreman for a construction company for years, And I'd much rather have people that sneak in a few hits on a joint at breaks, than to have anyone sneak off to hit a bottle. 
People who get high pay more attention to their surrounding, and to what they're doing. Work done by someone who has a buzz will show that they pay more attention to details. (ever wonder why most artists are stoners?)

No haven't gotten high in 20 years or better, just because I take random whiz quizzes for work. 

Ken.


----------



## SteveCox (Jul 12, 2006)

I've never done drugs myself so when I was invited to go sailing on a Formosa 51 the idea that someone would deliberately incapacitate themselves while sailing was really foreign to me. We had no sooner cleared the breakwater when one of the other people aboard asked the captain where he kept his pipe. I was shocked to say the least. In the the end the captain got both drunk and stoned and returning to dock was a frightening experience. Luckily both myself and another guest had remained sober to help get the boat in. If we hadn't we would have taken out the dock. Nice guy, nice boat but I won't ever go sailing with him again and I will keep a weather eye out for him on the water. The water is too crowded for that kind of crap.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow - I am so naive. I thought the thread was about passing a gal stone at sea and the term "stoner" being a badge of honor for doing it with no major incident...


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

artbyjody said:


> Wow - I am so naive. I thought the thread was about passing a gal stone at sea and the term "stoner" being a badge of honor for doing it with no major incident...


BUH dum dum. Thank you folks, I'll be here all week. Try the veal. Tip your waitress...


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Ask this guy....


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

LOL...you are so right Tenuki!! Day 536 is an absolute classic!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

There's a HUGE difference between commercial grade hemp, and drug grade marijuana. Let's not be naive, or believe the Reefer Madness crowd.

"drunk drivers kill people, stoned drivers" just wait for the stop signs to turn green!

As if a solo sailor after 18 hours awake on the helm isn't just as badly 
impaired" from fatigue, as one that's had two beers or a hit? Impaired is impaired, the details don't really matter.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

artbyjody said:


> Wow - I am so naive. I thought the thread was about passing a gal stone at sea and the term "stoner" being a badge of honor for doing it with no major incident...


Done that, did that with Kidney stones also... Talk about PAIN


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, yeah Ken, back in the late '60s, when I was in the military overseas, I would have agreed wholeheartedly. BTW, this response is NOT directed to you......but to the 'belivers in general......Back then Thailand was a tippy canoe paradise and I was always first in line for a hit and I did my share blow'n funny smoke. I to believed in the concept that MJ was easier on the reflexes than alcohol. But thinking back, I never could preform an engine run-up at the start of my shift without sucking down some of tax payer's cockpit oxygen for about 10 minutes just to clear my head. I thankfully never caused a crash, so maybe there may be some merit in the theory....then again, a B-52 does have 8 engines! I was a jet mechanic BTW.

Intoxicate drivers STILL believe in that concept as well. there is not a week that goes by that I don't see at least a half a dozen people in the local Friday police blotter page of our newspaper....arrested for driving while under the influence and possession of cannabis. The drunks have their own section!Geeez, some of these people are in their 50'. and 60's! Check your local listings and you'll see that I mean.

I wish I could say that the reason I quit when I got out of the service was because I saw some sort of 'light', but the fact is I had to fill my pipe FIVE times to get the same buzz I got with ONE back in Thailand. It just got too expensive...the 'ole cost and effect just wasn't whorth it. I understand now the pot is of much better quality than the stuff we used to get...who says America's products are going to hell in a hand basket? 

To further illustrate...a buddy I worked with had a half pipe before we went for a ride on our motors. He also believed in the "theory"....well until he mistook an alley-way for our intended route. The dumpster he hit held up well.  Long story short, after a long painful stay in the hospital and a year of recovery, he no longer subscribes to the 'theory'. Oh yeah, he also lost his job.

So to all of the 'subscribers' out there that still believe, let's just do some what if 'n. Your family is having a good time at a local airshow. The kids and wife spy the 'Rides for $10 bucks' in a spiffy Gull Winged Stension. You pay for 4 tickets to ride. On the way back, you see the pilot and mechanic smoking, enjoying a pipe and you smell that funny smell coming from their little hideaway. Your wife and kids are already in the aircraft, knowing of your belief in the 'theory',do you jump in knowing the pilots reflexes and thought processes are up to snuff??? How's that 'theory' looking now? IMHO, The Theory just doesn't hold up and it's total BS.

To each his own, yeah I know, another worn out cliche, but if you're a smokin and I'm a poke'n, I only hope to hell that I'm and mine are not in your way. There, another $.02 worth.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Don't that depend on how much insurance you have on the Wife & Kids??
Just kidding.... Really I was just Kidding.... Put down that pipe wrench...ahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I'd never wear hemp clothing. I'd be worried that if I caught on fire I'd ask for a Twinkie instead of an extinguisher.


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

camaraderie said:


> I'd never wear hemp clothing. I'd be worried that if I caught on fire I'd ask for a Twinkie instead of an extinguisher.


Or worse, two, two hundred pound wemmin thinking you're a HUGH BONG would cart your a$$ off and try to 'smoke ya"!


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

fullkeel7 said:


> Or worse, two, two hundred pound wemmin thinking you're a HUGH BONG would cart your a$$ off and try to 'smoke ya"!


So where's the problem here?


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

ckgreenman said:


> So where's the problem here?


WAY too much suck'n power...a man needs his skin to keep his INNARDS....well IN!  NO ONE wants to see that!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

What about when they try to light you on fire???


ckgreenman said:


> So where's the problem here?


----------



## dakuehn (Aug 21, 2006)

Can't wait for Pres Obama to grow out the dreds and _legalize it_ (don't criticize it)


----------



## J36ZT (May 18, 2008)

I've never smoked pot or done what you would call illegal drugs. But, I did find a "present" buried underneath and behind a broken drawer after I bought my boat. I unknowingly sailed all the way from San Diego to San Francisco with a baggie full of "green leafy" substance. I was Active Duty US military at the time. If I'd been caught, I would have lost my boat, my job, my retirement, and likely spent some time in a military prison...all because of someone else's habit. Yes, the baggie went down the head (drug abuse I know), along with the rolling papers as soon as I found them. By the way, next to the baggie were a personal property receipt from a police station and a business card from a bail bond agency.

I don't hide the fact I don't want anything illegal on my boat (drugs, under-aged drinking, illegal firearms, stolen goods, etc). The "law" takes no humor if it would ever find any of these on your boat. The consequences are just too high for me.

So, what would I do with a stoned sailor...

1) There would never be a second time sailing with that person.
2) I wouldn't "call the cops" or turn the person into the CG if I could avoid it though.
3) The person would never be allowed back on my boat.

Now, if someone that was "high" hit my boat...you bet I'd be telling the authorities the person was incapacitated. The same would apply if the person was drunk. I try to stay far away from other boats when I’m out, so I doubt if I would even know if another boater was “high” or drunk until they literally forced me into a collision or hit me at anchor.

Before you jump to conclusions, I didn't name my boat. I bought her with the name "Zero Tolerance." I think she was caught drug-running, name changed, and sold at a "police" auction at some point. I'm just too cheap to change the name is all.

Before I get labeled a "square," I once smuggled narcotics across international boarders. But, that's another long and sorted story, one of many things the military forced me to do...

Skipper, J/36 "Zero Tolerance"


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

J36ZT said:


> Now, if someone that was "high" hit my boat...you bet I'd be telling the authorities the person was incapacitated. The same would apply if the person was drunk.


1) you can't sail the J good enought to sail faster than a stoned or drunk person
2) their boat is a power boat
3) Their boat is a bigger J
4) some stone kids can outsail you albeit you have a J
5) all the above


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> What about when they try to light you on fire???


Not too sure about that...maybe not too hard to light.  Especially if Cam's skin is a little oily, wrapping ones self in hemp could be dangerous tho ...spontaneous combustion, don't ya know.

There once was a sailor who did not know
That wrapping ones self in hemp was a no-no,
The heat was so intense, his body did glow
His remains, up in smoke it did go!


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Becareful of what you do here. Because you don't want to deprive the Villages of their IDIOTs.... 
After all, a village isn't a village if they don't have their village Idiot.


----------



## J36ZT (May 18, 2008)

My dear Giuletta,

It appears you forced me into answering some sort of twisted multiple choice question:



Giulietta said:


> 1) you can't sail the J good enought (sic enough) to sail faster than a stoned or drunk person
> 2) their boat is a power boat
> 3) Their boat is a bigger J
> 4) some stone (sic stoned) kids can outsail you albeit you have a J
> 5) all the above


My answer would be: 2 and 3 underway, and 5 when anchored or at dock. 

I seriously doubt even you (with all your skill and experience) could outrun a band of stoned drunk kids in paddle boats, brandishing high-powered water pistols, when you've got your anchor buried.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

it's only illegal because society tells you it is. **** society! (did you get a say in the vote?) although i dont indulge, i dont have a problem with it. visit Amsterdam for a change. when i was in the military, the best A$$ kicking soldiers were all stoners, they excelled in everything (physical training, marksmanship, mechanics)for some strange reason. gotta be a reason the governments want it outlawed.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

A Navy friend and I were on a double date with two really hot chicks in St Louis years ago. One of the girls pulled out a torpedo and asked for a light. My friend slammed on the brakes right there on I70 and kicked the girls out of the car. I mean he SLAMMED the brakes and they were on the side of the freeway in seconds. He said no chick was worth losing a career. I thought that was pretty cool. I wouldn’t have had the guts to dump them that way. We went on to the landing for some beer and Jazz.


Hey Pirate!!!

I left a message on your phone in Vegas last week. Sorry we missed! What a place that is. I picked up quite a few business cards from the Southern Immigrants on the sidewalks of the Strip. Cheri misplaced the dang things. Boy did we come back with stories. No money but good stories and memories.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

retclt said:


> Hey Pirate!!!
> 
> I left a message on your phone in Vegas last week. Sorry we missed! What a place that is. I picked up quite a few business cards from the Southern Immigrants on the sidewalks of the Strip. Cheri misplaced the dang things. Boy did we come back with stories. No money but good stories and memories.


sorry i missed you guys too, busy with the new kid diabetic


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

*drugs?*

not allowed on my boat ! i don't allow any kind of smoking, including tobacco. a couple of beers or a glass of wine in easy sailing weather, but not when the wind picks up. no boom boxes ! i don't have music on when i am on my boat. just the sound of the wind and waves is all i need.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

you wanna fire one up, I don't care, not my problem, its your career, life... blah, blah, blah.
not in my car, boat, house, presence...
You wanna toke, thats your "right", legalities kinda aside. 
Its my right not to have you anywhere around me. not kinda


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

You get to an age where it's all just kind of passe, don't you? Or maybe it's just that you start to realize that life is short and you really don't want to miss any more of it than necessary. Seems like a waste of time fraught with consequences not all just legal ones. I prefer to not be around it but you do as you please.


----------



## mtboat (Oct 14, 2007)

Good question huh? The responses are interesting. So... if your jonesn for a tube, could roll up a piece of the main?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> what...grass is illegal???? Now you tell me!


Dude, we did tell you. You were just too stoned to remember.


----------

